# Smart Home mit PFC 200



## BuellXB12 (3 Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute

Ich moechte euch kurz mein Projekt vorstellen!

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Einfamilienhaus zu bauen (164m2) auf 2 Ebenen. zusaetzlich wird eine Doppelgarage mit 2 angrenzenten Raeumen geschaffen! (Werkstatt/Lagerraum)
Mein Haus wird mit einem PFC 200 automatisiert.
Automatisiert wird

Licht (DMX Phasenanschnittsteuerung / 24V/12V PWM Dimmer) mit Anwesenheitssensoren. 
Beschattung (Mit Fernbedienung und Taster) Beschattung wird nach Sonnenstand gesteuert. 
Kühlung (Klimaanlage in allen Schlafräumen sowie Wohn-Esszimmer) 
Heizung (Wolf Gasheizung) Einzelraumregelung mit Temperaturmessung (PT1000) 
PV Anlage (Überschuessiger Strom wird selbst verbraucht (Warmwasser, Kuehlung, Waschmaschine usw) 
Pool (Salzanlage, Gegenstromanlage, Filteranlage mit Rückspülfunktion, Unterwasserbeleuchtung RGB usw.) 
Aussenbeleuchtung 
Anwesenheitssimulation 

Verwendete Hardware

PFC 200 mit e cockpit 
750-430 DI  8 Kanal 
750-530 DQ 8 Kanal 
750-550 AQ 0-10V 2 Kanal 
750-494 3 Phasen Leistungsmessklemme 
750-451 AI 8 Kanal PT 1000 
750-652 Serielle Schnittstelle DMX 
Taster & Schukomaterial von Gira 

Visu wird vorerst die von Wago verwendet
Über Ideen von eurer Seite bin ich sehr dankbar! 

LG Chris


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2018)

Für die Beleuchtung kannst du mal neben DMX einen Blick auf DALI werfen.
Hab ich verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (4 Juni 2018)

Hallo Chris

Kann dich nur ermutigen bei deinem vorhaben weiterzumachen.
Ich habe vor fast drei Jahren neu gebaut und habe auch möglichst viel mit einem PFC 200 Automatisiert.
Leider noch mit Codesys 2.3 aber einmal nehme ich mir die Zeit und mache alles neu auf e-cockpit. :-s

Mein Typ: Mach dein Elektroschrank nicht gross sondern Riesig.
Ich habe einen Standschrank 2.2m Breit und 2.0m hoch und dieser ist Randvoll.
Bin im Moment daran Netzteile ausserhalb des Schrankes zu verbauen damit ich im Schrank wieder Platz bekomme.

Ich habe fast alles mit dieser Steuerung Automatisiert. zum Ärger der verschiedenen Installateuren die aus "Garantiegründen" immer ihr Steuergerät verbauen wollen.
Das war mir aber egal und bis jetzt hatte ich auch keine Probleme.

Was ich so Automatisiert habe:
-Licht (alles LED)
-Beschattung-
-Zutritt
-Heizung
-Kühlung
-Aussenbeleuchtung
-Bewässerung
-Schnittstelle zu Multimedia

-Die Lüftung hat im Moment noch Ihr eigenes Steuergerät aber das sollte sich in nächster Zeit auch ändern.

Was ich leider zu wenig berücksichtigt habe:
-Notstromversorgung (umschaltung auf PV-Batterie, Lastabschaltung usw.)
-USV oder Puffermodul für die Steuerung
-PT1000 Fühler überwachung (Software)
-Grösse des Elektroschrankes
-zu wenig Anwessenheitssensoren
-Nerven/Geduld meiner Frau :-D


gruss Eigenheim_Bastler


----------



## Passion4Automation (5 Juni 2018)

Hi Chris,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen Standschrank 2m/1m für den Neubau zu verdrahten. Ich habe ähnliches umgesetzt oder werde es noch umsetzen so wie du beschrieben hast. Ich habe auch Teilweise LED Beleuchtung, dazu werde ich wsl auch noch die LED Netzteile in einen Rittal Schaltschrank auslagern, weil der Schrank dann evtl . schon zu klein wird. Ich setze bei Beleuchtung auf Dali und konventionell. Als Plattform habe ich den 750 8202. Alternativ habe ich noch für die Sensorik KNX eingeplant. Ich ziehe in das gleiche Leerrohr wo das jysty zum Taster geht ein KNX Kabel, somit verbaue ich mir absolut nichts.

In der Garage kommt dann ne Unterverteilung mit einer 881 für Garage, da ist aber noch nicht viel geplant, Hauptsache viele Leerrohe in den Garten.

Als Visu habe ich erstmal auch die Codesys 2 Visu. Momentan beschäftige ich mich aber mit IP Symcon als Bastel Luxus Universal- Gateway. Da bin ich aber noch totaler Einsteiger und hab so meine Probleme, ist aber ein mächtiges Werkzeug. 
Evtl. lege ich noch Leitungen für 1-Wire, mal schauen.

Jetzt wird erstmal der Schrank fertig gebaut, in drei Wochen beginnt der Rohbau, dann habe ich dafür keine Zeit mehr.

Ich habe bis jetzt von Wago ob mit oder ohne KNX Mischung nur gutes gehört, ich glaube nicht das man da was falsch macht und Ausfälle sind bei SPS auch sehr selten.

Schau dir mal IP Symcon an, ist genial was man da machen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2018)

@goifalracer

Also ein PFC200 und Codesys 2 Visu passt eigentlich nicht wirklich.
Bei der Visu bietet eCockpit (Codesys 3) deutlich mehr. Im Prinzip ist die Visu auch flexibler als die von IPSymcon.
Als Universal-Gateway ist IPSymcon natürlich klasse.
Sehr interessant ist mittlerweile auch Node-Red.
So wie ich es momentan einschätze wird Node-Red wohl zur IoT Standard-Applikation.
In einer der zukünftigen FirmwareVersionen soll Node-Red direkt auf dem PFC200 laufen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (5 Juni 2018)

Der Grund warum ich mit V2 unterwegs bin ist einfach. Ich habe mit dem 881 angefangen, viel Unterstützung erhalten und es sind sehr viele libs erhältlich. Für v3 gibt's eigentlich noch nicht viele libs, oder täusche ich mich da?

Die V2 Visu ist nicht mehr. Zeitgemäß, das stimmt, aber ich wollte eh auf Ips setzen, somit war mir das wurscht. 

Wenns mal wieder langweilig wird hätte ich natürlich schon lust, mich mit Ecockpit beschäftigen.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (6 Juni 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @goifalracer
> 
> Also ein PFC200 und Codesys 2 Visu passt eigentlich nicht wirklich.



Habe ich im Moment auch so.
Als wir unser Haus Bauten gabs denn PFC200 schon aber das e-Cockpit noch nicht.

Und da ich alle Tastereingänge auf DI Module verdrahtet habe ist die Hürde grösser auf e-Cockpit umzusteigen.
KNX oder so wollte ich nicht weil ich dann ja zwei "Systeme" gehabt hätte und ich möglichst alles auf einem wollte.


----------



## SPS_A (6 Juni 2018)

Ggfs. wäre eine Temperaturmessung mit 1Wire-Sensoren und Gateway noch eine Alternative, je nach Anzahl der Messstellen. Die Temperaturmessung und Messwerterfassung kostet ja doch einige € pro Datenpunkt, ab einer bestimmten Anzahl würde ich hier ein Bussystem vorziehen.


----------



## shrimps (6 Juni 2018)

SPS_A schrieb:


> Ggfs. wäre eine Temperaturmessung mit 1Wire-Sensoren und Gateway noch eine Alternative, je nach Anzahl der Messstellen. Die Temperaturmessung und Messwerterfassung kostet ja doch einige € pro Datenpunkt, ab einer bestimmten Anzahl würde ich hier ein Bussystem vorziehen.


Ist zwar leicht offtopic aber beim nachrüsten bieten sich kleine Esp32-satelitten an: ein esp32,5vnetzteil,usb-kabel, dht22, fertig.
Das Teil sendet dann via Modbus zur SPS.
Kosten ca 15,-
Habe ich Mal mit dem bk9000 getestet, prima.
Viel Spaß
Btw: ds18b20 für 1,- geht natürlich auch.
Der dht hat halt Feuchte und Temperatur

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (8 Juni 2018)

> Sehr interessant ist mittlerweile auch Node-Red.
> So wie ich es momentan einschätze wird Node-Red wohl zur IoT Standard-Applikation.
> In einer der zukünftigen FirmwareVersionen soll Node-Red direkt auf dem PFC200 laufen.



Habs mir grad angeschaut, scheint echt mächtige Funktionen zu haben.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2018)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Habs mir grad angeschaut, scheint echt mächtige Funktionen zu haben.



Im Smarthomebereich sicher eine super Ergänzung zur Wago.
Du hast damit ein klassse Universalgateway zu allen Möglichen.

Steigt man tiefer ein, dann steht das System IPSymcon kaum nach.


----------

